# Is it Cheaper to reload 9mm



## kmaultsby

Hello all I just joined IDPA in December and will be shooting 9mm. I just did some basic calculations and if I shoot hundred rounds a week for the year that fifty two hundred just for practicing not including IDPA events which adds another maybe five hundred rounds. Plus later in the year I will be taking a training class which will be about eight hundred rounds. OK I can purchase thousands rounds for hundred ninety five dollars to two hundred and twenty dollars. So I looking at least twelve to fourteen hundred dollars a year. I know I will have to purchase all the equipment but in the long run would it save me money. Please give me some examples.:smt1099


----------



## JeffWard

It won't save you money.

You WILL be able to produce ammo for a bit less money than you can buy WWB at Walmart... but the costs of the set-up $200-400 depending on the press will take a long time to recoup.

What you WILL benefit is:
1) You'll shoot more, and get better, since the ammo is a bit cheaper.
2) You'll develop ammo for YOUR gun, that performes better than factory ammo.
3) You'll have fun in the process, if you're a natural tinkerer...
4) You'll control your costs somewhat if we get hit with ammo taxes...

JeffWard


----------



## 48dodge

I've wondered what the break even point was for 9mm. Probably fairly high, I'm sure.


----------



## Redwolf

I can't answer what might happen in the future but in the past (keep in mind) time is money= money is time. 

ONCE FIRED 9mm Brass 35.00/1000 35.00
Hornady 124 FMJ 10.00/100 100.00
CCI Small Pistol 25.75/1000 25.75
Accurate Powder #2 1lb $15.70 15.70
Total 176.45/1000

Gander MTN UMC 90.00/250 360.00/1000

LEE Progressive 1000 140.00
Tumbler 1200 78.00

You said you can get some for around 200 per 1000 (by the way tell me where) you go back to time is money, how much is your time worth to you Me I like to reload and to keep the money in my pocket.
Keep in mind all prices are subjective 

Power depends on bullet weight and load
Brass depends on how much you shoot

Cleaning is easy drop them in add media and let them go
I made it a family affair the kids took turns de-priming and I primed while watching TV, after cases are preped and primed it takes me about 2.5 hours to turn out 1000 rds taking my time. 

all prices came from wideners.com 

I hope this helps a little


----------



## 48dodge

So, comparing say WWB from walmart (about $180-$200/1000), I would save about $5-25 per 1000 (BB is even cheaper). Lets figure $25. Not counting my time, it looks like 9000 rounds is the break-even point for 9mm if you don't already own a reloader. Thanks for the numbers, Redwolf. I think I'll wait until I upgrade to a different caliber before I think about reloading.


----------



## Redwolf

Yes between me and my brother with have 5 presses 2 lee 1000's, 2 lee single stage and a RCBS single stage. we load 38, 357, 9mm, 40 and 44 on the progressives and rifles on the single stages 270 and 30-06. but at the current prices I might have to start loading 5.56(223) and yes I know they are not the same. but we have a good time making and shooting our own.
all but 1 press is over 15 years old.


----------



## zhurdan

I reload 9mm, but I doubt I would have if I didn't already load for other calibers. It comes down to a time issue for me. Buying WWB from Wal-Mart is MUCH easier on my time than reloading 100 rounds of 9mm. Now, with .40/.45/.223/.308/45LC, I have probably paid for my press and dies many times over with the amount I shoot, but I've been reloading for what seems like forever. 

It's a fun hobby, but if you are short on time, just buy 'em and collect your brass for when you have more time on your hands.

Zhur


----------



## 48dodge

Just realized that the cost of brass was figured in the pricing. So, if you collect your own brass, you're going to save $35/1000. Helps with the break-even, but it looks like it would still be up around 4000 or so. And that is a best case scenario with reusing all brass and never having to buy new.


----------



## kmaultsby

Thanks redwolf" I live in California the only time I can get ammo at those prices is at the crossroad gun show and I have to wait unit they come around every other month.


----------



## kmaultsby

OH I forgot because I live in California you can not purchase ammo at WalMark


----------



## 48dodge

I forgot Walmart was illegal in CA...


----------



## Redwolf

just to make this a little easyer you can figure about .13285 per rd if you have the case, add .035 if you have to buy cases. if your getting rds at wally world at 200/1000 thats .20 per rd. gander mtn is .36 per rd. depending on how much you shoot you can see how much you could pocket. this is after you have bought a press and prep tools.


----------



## zhurdan

Don't forget to add in all the little "extras" when you become just as addicted to reloading as you are to shooting. I ended up with all the little reloading gizmo's that I really didn't need, but damn are they cool. hehehe

Zhur


----------

